# 4 TB disk released



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

$650 price tag :eek2:

http://www.computerworld.com/action...rticleBasic&articleId=9134153&source=rss_news


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

price / gigabyte, that's pretty darn good


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ah, it is two 2TB drives in one external case. Still a nice arrangement for many uses.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, sort of misleading initially.


----------

